# What do you have in your 55 gallon.



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a 120 mbuna, a 100 frontosa and yellow lab, a 29 salt water reef, and I'm looking for ideas for my 55 gallon. What do you have? :fish:


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a close to 55 g tank, its nearly the same dimensions but equates to 47g...

I have malawi Mbuna in my 47g but if I could start all over I think I would go with sa/ca cichlids - maybe do a planted discus community tank since my well water would be perfect for it...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

my 55 stocklist:

2 White tail acei
2 yellow tail acei
3 yellow lab
2 Perlmutt lab
1 sunshine peacock
1 A Stuartgranti
2 Kenyi
2 Electric Blue

They are still fairly young and I'll likely sell a few as they get too big for this quantity


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I love my all male peacock/hap/whatever-else-works tank.


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

I have 4 discus and 7 cardinal tetra's


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

What boomr said. I love my male peacock/hap 58 gallon . . . with 4 multipunctatus.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I have a colony of Multifaciatus and 4 Black Calvus. Planning on adding some Cyps.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, I just got 8 F1 Black Calvus for the tank. I love the fish so much that I purchase 4 white ones for my 100 gallon Front tank to go with my F1 Kipili Fronts!


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

Pair of Severums, pair of Festivums, handful of tetras, trio of small corys, bristlenose pleco and one small keyhole.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got 20 demasoni's and 5 yellow labs in mine 55g :thumb: they're just juvies, can't wait till they fully colour up


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

8 Msobo
6 White labs
6 Cobalt Blues
5 Maingano
2 BN


----------

